# Challenger MT285



## Murdoc (Nov 25, 2012)

Just broke the final-drive case on my 40HP compact. What price range should I expect to pay? ... Or would it be cheaper to find a lower hour replacement? Incidentally this is a Challenger MT285 w/1000hrs.


----------

